# FBB is doing I-Don't-Know-What in I-Am-Not-Sure-Where...But-Guess-What-He-is-Most-Likely-Up-To



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

In another thread RichNC said, “FarmboyBill made a lot of posts here and since he went on a break things have gotten quiet, I hope he is doing ok he has been gone for a bit longer than normal.”

MoonRiver replied, “Maybe we should start a thread trying to guess what he is up to.”

RichNC shot back, “...start it and I will join in.”

I stole the title for this thread from Terri who said, “FBB is doing I-Don't-Know-What in I-Am-Not-Sure-Where, but he says he will be back, eventually.”

Ok, Rich! You’re on!



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

FBB is most likely is ticked off that his tractors are not behaving as they should so he has resorted to this...













.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

...AND he probably got himself a new dawg for company.












.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oooohh, FBB speculation!! I was actually thinking about doing some speculating on his (I wont be around) announcement thread. 

My guess, is that whetever happened is not good.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I have to admit I am a bit worried about him, my hope is he ran low on money and had his internet turned off.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

The way he said it, that he was PHYSICALLY ok, makes me think his heart hurts. I'm frankly going easy on the speculation, I keep having this nagging idea in the back of my mind that I won't put voice to.

Prayers for FBB!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I hope he is alright?
Kinda worried about him.
I know he said don't send the Sheriff at to his place.
But getting concerned.
Anybody heard from him?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

My bet is that it is a money issue. He was posting like his good ol' self, then boom, this announcement:

_"I'm going offline for a while...And while im gone I don't want you calling the cops to roust me. Im physically fine, so don't worry."
_
I am taking his advice, lol.

So when he gets back online, hopefully he will see this fun thread and catch all kinds of feelgoods when he stumbles on this "welcome back, what the heck ya been doing" party waiting for him. 

K? Y'all? Like he said: Quit worrying! 


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

One (of a few reasons) why I think he took a break from the internet because of money issues is that in the past, he was _never_ bashful about telling us or seeking advice about many things that worried or bothered him. If I recall, his internet costs were pretty high. If something very, very grave was the issue, I don't think he would have told us what he did.

He said he learned his lesson the last time he ran off, and would not make us worry because of failure to let us know that he would be AWOL.

So, he let us know... but we can't help but miss the ol' dawg. Every day, I come here feeling a little lost. It just ain't quite the same without him!



.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been hoping nothing happened to his ex. Money issues would be preferable.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Echoesechos said:


> I've been hoping nothing happened to his ex. Money issues would be preferable.


This....


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think he donated a kidney. Get to stay in comfortable bed with nurses to take care of him and free cable TV.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know but he's been gone for a month now. I really miss the old coot.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What is interesting is that if you go back two, three or four years, members were annoyed and complaining about his prolific posts about mundane dribble, and he was accused of simply looking for attention with his endless bantering with "Shy Girl".

Fast forward and he evolved to a large extent the core of the forum. I am sure that say's something about the forum, the members, and about Bill. Through it all he was humble, and endlessly apologized if he upset anyone.

He is the kind of person who drives you crazy, and yet wish he was a neighbor. I hope he is well physically and mentally. What I like most, and respect the most about Bill, is that even as life keeps kicking him in the guts, he gets up on his knees and gives life the finger, then digs in and finds a way to move forward with his life. He is an inspiration, and should be cherished.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

FBB...wherever you are and whatever you're up to...I wish for you good weather and fair winds.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, 'Dough, I remember those posters who badgered him endlessly (they are no longer here). It sure 'nuff got tiresome. Yet, he never retaliated. I would say he is a class act, but it's no act...it's real. 


.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I have always held a good deal of respect for him. He isn't really a callous idiot, he just plays one on the Internet. I understand the guy, maybe more than some others here. IDK.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm afraid that it is his ex's health that is the problem. He is the kind will growl and ***** and complain, but when the chips are down he'll be there to help. He will tell us in due time.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oxankle said:


> I'm afraid that it is his ex's health that is the problem. He is the kind will growl and female dog and complain, but when the chips are down he'll be there to help. He will tell us in due time.


I have been dreading the same


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, who censors this site now? I DID NOT say "female dog".


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I used another choice word once....in a private message no less. It was automatically changed to something like "donkey rear end", I forgot the exact wording lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, who censors this site now? I DID NOT say "female dog".


We should start a thread where we use choice words and see what they automatically get turned into....hahahaha


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You don't seem to understand.......there are thousands and thousands of children reading this forum 24-7-365
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/what-on-earth-happened-here.566146/#post-7945844



Oxankle said:


> LOL, who censors this site now? I DID NOT say "female dog".


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> I'm afraid that it is his ex's health that is the problem. He is the kind will growl and female dog and complain, but when the chips are down he'll be there to help. He will tell us in due time.


This!
........................................................................
As for who censors, it is mostly automatic. So now we mods check for attempts to get around the censor, instead of checking for language. Six of one, half a dozen of another!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I was thinking that he told us that his ex was doing BETTER??? I'm thinking that its a money problem because he had really counted on his ex living with him and sharing the expenses but she found that she liked the home that she was being cared for at. I'm afraid that he will LOSE the house because he can't make the payments alone.  Hopefully he is still in his house but just having to pinch pennies. FBB and Swampman were two of my favorite people to follow on this site. LOL!!! They ALWAYS had something interesting or obnoxious to say. HaHa!!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone know what became of Swampman? I found his name and address among my things when I was moving to Arkansas but of course he'd moved even before that. Given his proclivities I fear that he is somewhat restrained in his movements these days. Nick is an engaging fellow, but self-destructive.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I think he was banned a few years back. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Whiterock;
That must have happened after I left here. The last I heard he had either sold or lost the 19 acres he had in (what, S. Georgia or Alabama?) and headed somewhere N. Nothing was said of what or why.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Does anyone know what became of Swampman? I found his name and address among my things when I was moving to Arkansas but of course he'd moved even before that. Given his proclivities I fear that he is somewhat restrained in his movements these days. Nick is an engaging fellow, but self-destructive.


He's on Facebook. Last I saw he was in southern CA.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, who censors this site now? I DID NOT say "female dog".


Tiny little spider like things that crawl around in the computer box would be my guess, too many posters, not enough mods and like that.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lisa; The last FB post I could find for Nick was 2015. Have you anything more recent?


----------



## Lauradinkins (Oct 22, 2017)

As a new member to this site I don't know who FBB is but appreciate how fondly you all speak of him, it shows that this is a real community.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to here, Laura! As you can see, we are a lot like an old-fashioned "Cheers" type neighborhood. Our bar is a little sparse and slow at the moment, though. But hey, have a drink or three...it's on us.

Pssst... FBB is a bit of a shock to some who meet him for the first time...just you wait and see. However, overly sensitive individuals who get their knickers in a twist at the drop of a hat usually don't "get it."

(Tip: Do not go by first impressions, or you could pass up a true diamond in the rough.) 



.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

CajunSunshine said:


> (Tip: Do not go by first impressions, or you could pass up a true diamond in the rough.)


Put emphasis on *ROUGH*.

I'm not anywhere near him, but if he needed any type of help, I'd lend a hand in a New York minute.

Mon


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think most ALL of us would Frogmammy!!! As irritating and ridiculous that he is sometimes, he IS the proverbial "diamond in the rough" and shows it often in his heartfelt, thoughtful comments when they occur....LOL!!! All of us old timers who have been here for years have seen it ring true. We love our FBB and it just isn't the same without him!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Last I heard, he was on his way back east from CA to Iowa, via Wyoming. I haven't heard from him in a bit.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

CajunSunshine said:


> Welcome to here, Laura! As you can see, we are a lot like an old-fashioned "Cheers" type neighborhood. Our bar is a little sparse and slow at the moment, though. But hey, have a drink or three...it's on us.
> 
> Pssst... FBB is a bit of a shock to some who meet him for the first time...just you wait and see. However, overly sensitive individuals who get their knickers in a twist at the drop of a hat usually don't "get it."
> 
> ...


I like the "cheers" comparison, hope "Cliff" gets back soon!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Cliff was a cosmopolitan dandy compared to our boy 
Bill. Bless his heart, I hope Bill and his ex are OK. We'll hear the news in a few weeks.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Someone, maybe Bill's daughter posted for him today in Homestead Questions about a heating cost difference between electric and propane. Wish they would come post here and give us an update.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

He's Baaack! Or someone posted for him on Homesteading Questions.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

It appears that Bill is relocating again to a larger house based on his post on homesteading questions board.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Shrek said:


> It appears that Bill is relocating again to a larger house based on his post on homesteading questions board.


I don't think he moved, the square footage is the size of his house. I think he is worried about heating his current house for the winter. I can't see Bill walking away from a house he is buying unless there was no other choice.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Unfortunately, Rich, the "no other choice" in this case is a very real possibility.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> Unfortunately, Rich, the "no other choice" in this case is a very real possibility.


I hope this is not the case, and he is fine and his biggest worry is his heating costs for the winter. I think we all remember how long it took for him to get this house and if he is loosing it I will truly be sad for him.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Naw, I don't think he is losing his house (maybe his mind, as he contemplates winter coming on before he is ready).

Ok, now that we know that FBB is probably ok, except for wondering if it is cheaper to heat his home with propane or electric...

Here is an updated picture of what Bill has been up to. He has been rearranging the furniture in his igloo...I mean, his house:


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe he is making a fake ID so he can claim to be young enough to sell his blood again.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been gone a while; did those vampires cut him off?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah; seems there is an age limit on selling.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

His X was sopposed to come back to stay with him in October. Maybe health & human services want him to have heat in the house before releasing her from the nursing home?

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill might appreciate a good heating system also. I believe that it gets cold enough in Oklahoma to rupture the pipes if the house is not warm enough


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Right, Terri. I was within 50 miles of Bill, and not over 40 from his present location. It got down to -10F a couple of times in the 20 years I had the farm. Freezing weather was common in winter, colder as you went West.


----------

